# AristoCraft PCC Review



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

My web page on the AristoCraft PCC is finally finished. The PCC car is together, for the last time I hope, and seems to be running well. The brake lights are not quite right yet, but I expect that they are as good as they are going to get. The car is running well and seems to be breaking in. Basically, I think that the car is worth the money for those that want a streetcar.


http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips12/pcc_tips.html


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

George, I really appreciate your efforts in evaluating and clearly writing about the PCC. Your review is exceptionally well done, with a "facts only--minimal commentary" point of view. You have a real gift for organizing and presenting the data. Thank you for sharing that. 

Tom


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, very much appreciate (and learn from) your reviews.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

George,

What a great review. I forgot how much I learned from your reviews way back when. Particularly interesting is the grade that car climbs, loved that video!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

George a big thank you to you and nick and the others for all of your information it will be put to good use when we start working on our pcc streetcar. THANKS to all once again. This is why we like this site.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, George, I add my thanks for supplying the vast amount of technical information offered on the GIRR tips. I've been visiting your site for help since I started in this obsession 11 years ago.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you George for your site! I have been helped so much from it. I like Stan found it early thank goodness!! 
Best, Ted


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

check back tonight or tomorrow for updates which are done but not uploaded. I gotta get back to where some bandwidth is...


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

George

What is the actual scale of this car. Saw one last weekend and it looked more like a 1:32 car then a 1:29 car. I did not have a ruller to check.

Stan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes be interesting to know the scale. Seems to be a bit under scale for 1/29th . Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Except for the flange depth and tread width, it is very close to a prewar car in 1:29 scale. The cars were not very tall, only slightly bigger than an average bus of the day. 

See my web page for dimensions. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips12/pcc_tips.html


----------

